# Smoked Bone Marrow



## milkybardave (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi All

Has anybody tried smoking Veal or Beef Bone marrow?

Any Hints & Tips?

Thinking of adding to a burger.....

TIA

Dave


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 21, 2017)

HI Dave, I have not heard of smoking Marrow Bone, 

Would think it would need to be low temp, so not to melt it.


----------

